# Dodecaphonic music survey



## accmacmusic (May 9, 2020)

I will keep this brief: lately I developed an interest in twelve-tone music. Soon it will be almost century since the first dodecaphonic pieces were written (at least according to Wikipedia); I want to know what music listeners of today think of twelve-tone techinque and in which way they enjoy it.

To do this, I need _your_ help! If you have three minutes (because it won't take longer than three minutes, promise!) please take this survey:

*Dodecaphonic Survey*

The survey is a simple way to quantify «dodecaphonic enjoyment». If I collect enough answers I promise to publish a small report with the relevant graphs and statistics explained.

This was an idea that floated in my head for a while, Covid quarantine gave me the necessary time to put it together and now I can finally release it.

I am really grateful for your time, I hope every person who enjoys music can soon and safely return to watch live performances!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I was interested with the idea, but I think the samples are not well chosen or made, and seems geared toward a certain result, which makes me a bit suspicious whether there is a hidden agenda.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

There's four samples; the first is from a Schoenberg piano piece, and the third is Webern's Variations for Piano. Numbers 2 and 4 sound tonal. All of it is done with computer samples.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> There's four samples; the first is from a Schoenberg piano piece, and the third is Webern's Variations for Piano. Numbers 2 and 4 sound tonal. All of it is done with computer samples.


Well, I guess tonal music sounds better on raw MIDI.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Two 12 tone and two tonal. Not sure what the outcome of any survey would indicate.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> Well, I guess tonal music sounds better on raw MIDI.


Maybe a little...but I'm not so sure. They sound about equally bad to me.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Mmmph.

Disliked the Webern more than the Schoenberg.

The choral patch was off-putting


----------



## accmacmusic (May 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the feedback:



Phil loves classical said:


> Well, I guess tonal music sounds better on raw MIDI.





isorhythm said:


> Maybe a little...but I'm not so sure. They sound about equally bad to me.


Yeah, classical (common practice or not) music on midi, especially if not tailored for the synthesizer (in my case: Fluidsynth + gm SoundFont) is… well let's say not the best aural experience - and finding those .mid files was a challenge too, not many permissive-licenced twelve-tone transcriptions out there.

I am a bit behind work this week so writing an article with methodology, etc. will take some time (but it will be penned!). As usual, the bigger the sample, the more representative the results, so thanks for having taken the survey and if you have friends who are classical/dodecaphonic/both listeners, consider sharing the link with them.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Didn't even write your own MIDI files, tsk tsk. 

You're a helluva googler, though.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

millionrainbows said:


> There's four samples; the first is from a Schoenberg piano piece, and the third is Webern's Variations for Piano. Numbers 2 and 4 sound tonal. All of it is done with computer samples.


No wonder I dislike the third sample.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I took the survey. There was only one I liked.


----------



## accmacmusic (May 9, 2020)

millionrainbows said:


> Didn't even write your own MIDI files, tsk tsk.
> 
> You're a helluva googler, though.


*And* a «Dear Sir/Madam, can I use your file with permission for a survey that I am writing…» writer. Everyone was pretty corteous - and that's excellent since the alternative of transcribing dodecaphonic music would have been quite difficult to me.

Back to the survey: I finally computed Power Analysis (the minimum number of answer we need to make this survey statistically significant) and it is 40. I now have 24, so if you haven't taken the survey please do it and if you already have, consider spamming it to your classical friends or on social media.


----------

